# I think it is time



## JAEwton

Katie is due to have her litter anytime now. Her due date is tomorrow or Firday for sure. However today she is acting like she is in labor. She has been going in and out of the whelping box and digging. She is breathing harder and shaking some at times. Also she is crying out very softly on and off during the day. I took her temp, this am and it was 99.5 which is what she seem's to usualy run. I have been taking it for over a week now to be sure of her normal. Yesterday it did drop some but back up today. Is she in the early stages of labor do you think? I haven't had a litter before so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## maryam187

No help from me, just well wishes for an uneventful delivery.


----------



## LuvCicero

I don't know nothing 'bout birthing Hav babies!!
But "Good Luck" with your first litter and I will be looking forward to baby pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Judy sure sounds like she's getting ready - I've heard that the temp will pop back up right before labor. Sounds like you're having puppies in the next 24 hours. Good luck and here's to an easy whelping.


----------



## good buddy

I can't help either hon. I hope you have some support through this and I wish you and Katie the best.


----------



## Tritia

Sending positive labor vibes to your girl!


----------



## mckennasedona

I don't have any advice but I am sending my good wishes to you and to Katie for an unventful delivery, healthy puppies and a quick recovery. We'll want pictures of the little ones of course.


----------



## casperkeep

Wishing you and Katie a healhty uneventful labor. Can't wait to see the pups!!!


----------



## JAEwton

Thank all of you for the good vibes. She is constantly trembleing now. However was the first one in line for treat time just now. Go figure. Girl can't live without her treat's. We all took a short nap just in case it is going to be a long night. LOL. Vet is on stand by of course. I am reading like crazy what to expect and hope all goes as good as it say's in the book's. And if I can figure out how to post a picture along with my word's I will do that asap.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Judy - can the breeder that you got your Havs from help you or do you know someone who can mentor you by phone? I'm sure I'm just a worry wart but I don't like to hear about the trembling - would you check with your vet just to be on the safe side? Do you have the recipe for mother's pudding? I'm just always so concerned with eclampsia (spelling?)


----------



## Poornima

Wish Katie a safe delivery and healthy puppies! Good luck to you!


----------



## ama0722

Safe and speedy delivery wishes!
Amanda


----------



## JAEwton

Well Katie gave birth to 3 babies. 2 girls and 1 boy. All seem to be happy and content for now. And yes they are all nursing already. The second girl is so tiny but a real fighter. Knocked her larger sister off the nipple she wanted and took over.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Congrats little Katie on your babies.


----------



## brandy

Glad to hear all went well! Congratulations If you dont already know be sure everyone is eating and gaining weight and also keep an eye on mom for milk fever. Enjoy the pups and hope to see pics soon


----------



## DanielBMe

Where are the cigars!


----------



## Judy A

Glad to hear all went well.....waiting for pictures!


----------



## LuvCicero

I am so glad things went well. I know you are excited about having tiny ones in your home. We all love babies...and pictures!!!!

The forum is a great place for you to be. Lots of smart ladies on here that have raised lots of furkids. I'm sure after they have coffee they will give you lots of advice on things to look for and do. Wonderful info here!!!!


----------



## juliav

Congratulation to Katie and you. We can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## ama0722

Congrats, I am glad everything went well!


----------



## Leslie

Congratulations, Judy and Katie!!! Glad to know all went well, hope it continues to go that way. Can't wait to see pix *hint* :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Congrats, glad all went well so far, now to the next level!


----------



## JAEwton

Good Morning everyone. Well 3 hour's after the last little girl was born Katie delivered a 4th puppy. This girl is hugh comparied to her sibling's. All are doing well this am. Feeding and very vocal if they can't find a nipple. The male is the loudest....LOL.
Where can I find how to add a picture here? I tried the little window above the posting and it didn't work.


----------



## maryam187

Welcome 4th puppy! Judy, in the box on the bottom of the thread click on 'go advanced' and under the post box you'll find a tab 'manage attachment', click on it and load the pics up.


----------



## DanielBMe

"Feeding and very vocal if they can't find a nipple. The male is the loudest....LOL."

lmao. Sad thing is I'm still like that at 41 ....


----------



## maryam187

TMI Daniel ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh my Judy what happy and exciting news. That's fabulous you had such an uneventful delivery. Can't wait to see the little ones.

And Daniel, you are a bad boy. LMAO!


----------



## JAEwton

Well I don't plan on keeping that very loud boy for long so don't know if he will be that loud at 41...lol. Thank's for the information on uploading pictures. Did get one attached to my signature but can't find the other link so will post in the gallery.


----------



## Beamer

Congrats on the new babies! 

Ryan


----------



## JAEwton

Don't know how I did it but that was the first little girl and the second one.


----------



## pjewel

DanielBMe said:


> "Feeding and very vocal if they can't find a nipple. The male is the loudest....LOL."
> 
> lmao. Sad thing is I'm still like that at 41 ....


Why does that not surprise me? LMBO! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## kelrobin

Judy, how adorable!! Can't wait to see that loud boy!! Congratulations to you and Katie :clap2::clap2: :baby::baby:


----------



## mckennasedona

Congratulations Katie and Judy. I'm so happy all went well for Katie and her babies. More pictures please.....


----------



## LuvCicero

Adorable tiny pups. Now that I got to see two.....I want to see the other two. :biggrin1:

Daniel....you are so bad.......


----------



## JAEwton

Vet check up went great. First female is 5 oz's. Second is only 3 oz. Boy is 4 1/2 oz's and last girl is ...get this....7 oz's. Need to make sure larger ones don't push little girl off so she can grow. All tummy's were full at check up time and Katie is in great health.
:whoo:


----------



## CacheHavs

Congratulations Judy :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## EstrellaVila

Congrats Judy! How exciting! The pictures are adorable. I can't believe how tiny they are.


----------



## Lilly's mom

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Congrats! Beautiful babies, happy to see them since we didn't get to see Scooter when he was so tiny.

Best of luck to you all!:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## whitBmom

Congratulations on the pups!!


----------



## Sissygirl

Congratulations! I am happy that things went well. Give the momma a big hug from me and Sissy!


----------



## Tritia

Congrats on the newbies~!

And Daniel...:nono:
ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Ditto's Mom

OMG.... they are so cute! 
Happy to hear Katie and her darling pups are doing well. :whoo: *Congratulations :whoo:*


----------



## casperkeep

Congrats on the little puppies...they are very cute!!!! Enjoy puppy hood!!!!


----------



## JanB

Congratulations!!!!

Daniel, ound:ound: Men never change do they? Or grow up! ound:


----------



## Lilly's mom

I am waiting on new pictures have you had time yet? How are you, Katie and the pups doing?


----------



## Sissygirl

Just checking in to see how the puppies are doing. Any new pics?


----------



## JAEwton

*Pup's are doing great*

All have grown so much over the past week alone it is scary. I worry since Katie doesn't nurse them much now. However every time I check on them they are all fat and happy. No crying at all. They will even bark at me sometimes which is funny since they are so small. Here is a picture I took of their Daddy (Titan) checking on them. He sure can't wait for them to be up and running around with him.
Judy


----------



## MopTop Havanese

They are cute~ how old are they now?
Are you weighing them each day to make sure they are gaining weight?
You could try and up moms calcium if she doesn't seem as interested in them as she was~ and make sure their little nails are trimmed often because sharp nails hurt!


----------



## Doggie Nut

The little cream ones are so fat they look like guinea pigs! Too cute!


----------



## JAEwton

Hi there. Yes they are growing fast. I clipped their nail's just last night since I also thought that was the problem. However Katie goes in there and they don't run over to her...or rather fast crawl. They seem full all the time. She pop's in and out all day and during the night. It now takes me 2 hand's to pick them up so I know they are growing. Don't have a scale yet. One I ordered got lost somewhere in the mail and they need to wait before shipping me another one. :frusty: The pup's were born on the 18th so they are just 2 week's old now. Was wondering when their eyes will open. Oh and the boy keep's crawling up and out of the pool chasing whatever boy's want. I have found him out twice now and caught him at it once. Guess it is time for something else to put them in.


----------



## Sissygirl

Awe! Cute little fat bellies - they are precious!!


----------



## brandy

Awwww. Little rollie pollies too cute! Their eyes should be opening any moment! Watch for little slits but dont try to pull them open yourself. Ouch! Is the colored one chocolate or black?


----------

